# 2 loại còi hú báo động được lựa chọn nhiều nhất cho nhà máy thủy điện báo xả lũ



## thanhmai2501 (31/7/19)

Tháng 8 đến, cũng là lúc mùa mưa lũ đến. Việc đảm bảo công tác an toàn cho nhà máy thủy điện và cư dân xung quanh là điều cấp thiết. Vì vậy hầu hết các nhà máy thủy điện đều trang bị cho mình hệ thống còi hú báo động, hú còi khi báo xả lũ, hú còi khi có sự cố xảy ra... 

*Sản phẩm Còi hú báo động nào được lắp đặt cho nhà máy thủy điện?*
Là công trình trọng điểm quốc gia nên việc đảm bảo an toàn cho hệ thống nhà máy cũng như của người dân xung quanh được đặt lên hàng đầu. Chọn loại còi hú tốt cũng là điều kiện tiên quyết cho ban quản lý nhà máy.

*2 loại còi được lựa chọn nhiều nhất:*

*1. Còi hú báo động LK-JDW400*
Còi hú báo động LK-JDW400 là loại còi hú công suất lớn 220V, sử dụng động cơ điện 3 pha. Đặc biệt cấp độ bảo vệ IP cao, đảm bảo thiết bị bền trong mọi điều kiện khắc nghiệt nhất: mưa, nắng, gió, bão, nước… tất cả các tác nhân này đều không bị ảnh hưởng đến còi.






Thông số kỹ thuật của còi LK-JDW400:

Là loại còi điện sử dụng điện áp 1 pha hoặc 3 pha
Là loại còi âm kép, có 2 còi 2 bên
Lắp đặt theo phương ngang
Độ ồn: 129±2dB(A) @1M
Động cơ điện: 4.0Kw, 380/400/440V AC, 50/60Hz
Cấp độ IP bảo vệ: sử dụng IP55
Tần số đầu ra: 500/560±20Hz
Trọng lượng: 100kg
Kích thước đóng gói : 66x56x64cm







Còi hú công suất lớn 220V LK-JDW400 phát ra tiếng còi báo động đa hướng âm kép

LK-JDW400 là một tiếng còi báo động do động cơ điện quay tác động đến bộ phận phát, phát ra một âm thanh đặc biệt và chất lượng có thể sử dụng trong môi trường công nghiệp, trong các nhà máy thủy điện, trong các công trường, khai tác mỏ.vv… âm thanh đặc biệt này có một âm lượng lớn, cao cung cấp độ tương phản với tiếng ồn xung quanh.
LK-JDW400 động cơ còi có một ngoại hình hấp dẫn và cao cấp chống ăn mòn.
LK-JDW400 còi báo động cơ có thể lắp đặt và kết hợp với một bộ bận điều khiển, và tạo ra một tiếng còi với độ ồn 129dB @ 1M, khoảng âm hiệu quả đạt được 3Km
LK-JDW400 động cơ còi được thiết kế để được sử dụng tại các nhà máy, nhà máy lọc dầu, mỏ đá, xây dựng và các khu công nghiệp, cũng như khai thác ngầm và khai thác khoáng sản.

*2. Còi hú báo động LK-JDL400*
· Còi báo động cho dân cư gần khu sạt lở đất, báo xả lũ, cảnh báo thiên tai, sóng thần...
· Phân loại: Là loại còi điện có vỏ được bọc bằng gang thép.
· Mô tả:
· Độ ồn: 123 ± 2dB (A) @ 1M
· Động cơ điện: 2.2Kw, 220/240/380/400/440V AC, 50/60Hz
· Cấp độ IP bảo vệ: sử dụng IP55






_Cấp độ này cho biết:_
+ Coi bao dong có thể ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của các vật rắn lớn hơn 1.0mm. Ngăn chặn các đối tượng (công cụ, dây hoặc tương tự) với đường kính hoặc độ dày lớn hơn 1.0mm chạm vào bên trong.

+ Còi báo động có thể ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của nước từ vòi phun ở tất cả các hướng.

Tần số đầu ra: 500/560±20Hz
Trọng lượng: 50 Kg
Kích thước đóng gói : 75x63x71CM



Thành Công Việt Nam là đơn vị chuyên lắp đặt còi hú báo động cỡ lớn duy nhất tại Việt Nam, với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm đã lắp đặt cho hầu hết tất cả các nhà máy thủy điện trên cả nước. Chúng tôi tự tin và khẳng định mang đến những sản phẩm còi hú tốt nhất, chất lượng và uy tín nhất đến quý khách hàng.

Được Quý khách hàng tin tưởng và ủng hộ, đó là tài sản vô giá và giúp Thành Công VN đứng vững trên thị trường trong suốt thời gian qua.

Để chọn mua sản phẩm còi hú phù hợp theo từng không gian và mục đích sử dụng, bạn vui lòng liên hệ:
Hotline: 0904 537 559
Email: thanhcongvietnamco@gmail.com


----------

